
Padmasree Warrior on Designing Autonomous Vehicles [video] - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/padmasree-warrior-on-designing-autonomous-vehicles-with-anu-hariharan-at-the-female-founders-conference/
======
Animats
That video (or at least its transcript) isn't very useful.

Nio has built a self-driving supercar. A real race car, it's doing quite well
on empty tracks. Even Road and Track is impressed.[1] It costs $1.5 million.
Each. They've built about 9 cars.

This is a China-based startup. Founder is William Li. Crunchbase doesn't know
anything about him. Anyone have more info? Baidu is the lead investor. $600M
invested so far. About 2,000 employees. This is the highest-funded self-
driving startup.

It's not clear where they go from here, but they have a lot of resources.

[1] [http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/videos/a33498/watch-
the...](http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/videos/a33498/watch-the-nio-
ep9-lap-the-nurburgring-faster-than-any-production-car/)

~~~
ChrisLeoLabs
The article linked does not mention "autonomous" or "self driving". It just
looks like an electric powered supercar (which sets a mighty impressive lap
time)?

------
junkculture
The one who ran Motorola "Research."

------
bebop22
She has always been a complete moron.

